# Being personally sued for a bike collision - any advice?



## beezee (26 Dec 2015)

About a year and a half ago I was involved in a bike collision on my way home from work. Basically I was driving through a busy four lane one way street in Central London in the Haymarket area. As I was cycling through one of the middle lanes a pedestrian ran out into the middle of the road to try and beat traffic despite the traffic lights being green and cars still slowly moving. As she did so, the traffic began to move quicker, so she stopped, turned, and moved back directly into my path - knocking me off.

I managed to get the bike out the way, but came off over the handle bars and collided with the pedestrian. I injured my shoulder and was pretty much saved from worse injuries by my back pack at the time - the pedestrian got a cut on the back of her head, I called an ambulance, and waited with her directing cars away from where we were until it came - we were in the middle of the road.

The police also eventually came. They spoke to people, told me I was not at fault and a pedestrian should not be running into the middle of a busy street during rush hour in London. Despite being a careless thing to do for herself, it’s incredibly dangerous for both cyclists and cars. Later in a phone call, they told me nothing else would come from this. A few days later, I got a call from the pedestrian's husband, apologising for the incident. Saying the police had told him I wasn't at fault, his wife had made a mistake and that he wanted to check I was okay. I said yes, and that was that. Or so I thought.

Now, 18-months later, a letter lands on my door saying I'm being sued for personal injury. The solicitors have provided little information about their claim - and are clearly hoping I have insurance and this will be quick and easy money for them. But I don't. As I unfortunately don't have cycling insurance - or any other insurance that may cover it because I'm a young man in London who also doesn't have home insurance as I rent and move location quite frequently, I run the risk of running up huge legal fees defending myself.

Has anyone else been in this situation? What did you do? Any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks for the help.
Benjamin


----------



## Venod (26 Dec 2015)

It sounds as if you have a solid defence but proving it to greedy ambulance chasing solicitors is another thing, I would join the CTC immediately their legal team may be of help.


----------



## night cycler (26 Dec 2015)

*The police also eventually came. They spoke to people, told me I was not at fault and a pedestrian should not be running into the middle of a busy street during rush hour in London. Despite being a careless thing to do for herself, it’s incredibly dangerous for both cyclists and cars.*

Can you get this info in writing from police? Presumably you have an incident number. Don`t* pay *solictors is my advice-you`ve done nothing wrong. Buy all means clarify if you want.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Dec 2015)

Given the the police attended the incident, spoke to witnesses and decided you weren't at fault (and all this will be on record somewhere) I'd say that you were in a good position to reject their claim and once they've had all that confirmed, the other parties solicitors will probably not proceed any further with the claim.
That said it won't do any harm to get some proper legal advice as outlined above.


----------



## night cycler (26 Dec 2015)

User said:


> How about just write back to the solicitors concerned and tell them about the police officer's opinion and suggest they do the work to track the officer down and find out? They won't.


Be careful here, if he does that and the police inform the solicitors that the info is no longer available he may be F&%@* *unless he gets his hands on the info first.*


----------



## Arrowfoot (26 Dec 2015)

Agree with @Afnug . CTC's legal team for cyclist is Slater & Gordon. Call the solicitors at 0800 223 0099 and tell that you are a cyclist and also tell that you are not a member of CTC (if you are not). I understand they will still provide free first consultancy retrospectively. As you were not covered for 3rd party insurance at the time of incident, it is still worth paying for legal advice to protect whatever assets you have and your sanity. 

Really poor of the lady and her husband for doing this. A real wake call for those who are not covered. 

Do come back for further advice in this forum as there are a heap of folks here with enough battle scars to guide you.


----------



## night cycler (26 Dec 2015)

User said:


> If they can't, how could he?


You would be very surprised. *Assumption is the mother of all F&%^$ ups.* The first thing he MUST do is get that info. If he is slow off the mark and the solicitors get in first, and then he tries some time later it may just have *disappeared*. I have had the police & CPS (between them) lose the charge sheets to a case and the individual was never charged because of it, and I consequently sued both, but thats another story.


----------



## Cubist (26 Dec 2015)

There will be an incident report and possibly a Pocket Note Book entry from the cops who attended. Go and ask for them. You may have to fill out a request form for the info and there may be an admin charge.


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Dec 2015)

I wouldn't assume that the woman or her husband know anything about this.

But then I'm very cynical.

For instance, when you say you were driving in the first paragraph, did you mean to say cycling?


----------



## mickle (26 Dec 2015)

Counter sue.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2015)

Cubist said:


> There will be an incident report and possibly a Pocket Note Book entry from the cops who attended. Go and ask for them. You may have to fill out a request form for the info and there may be an admin charge.


Not always either done, let alone kept.
Assuming the call was made from a mobile, get in touch with the network and ask them to give the time, date and location at the time of the call. First two they will have, the third they may not be too willing to supply.


----------



## Cubist (26 Dec 2015)

mickle said:


> Counter sue.


Was that Dion DiMucci's B side?


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2015)

Whatever you do. Get legal advice, even if you have to pay for it. CTC is a good suggestion. I would leave everything to a solicitor to reply to. This sounds like a simple case but your mouth can drop you in it.

You need to find the incident report which will be logged at a police station. Your solicitor will need this to start with.

Dont try and hide from this because they will find you in the end. I know this as I used to find people for a living.


----------



## Philh (26 Dec 2015)

I would contact a no win no fee ambulance chaser and get them to pursue the pedestrian for your damages. The likely outcome is a letter from the other side stating they have dropped it.


----------



## craigwend (26 Dec 2015)

worth being a member of CTC or British Cycling (sliver or Gold) membership for the legal cover

Do you have any household insurance that may help ?


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Dec 2015)

Philh said:


> I would contact a no win no fee ambulance chaser and get them to pursue the pedestrian for your damages. The likely outcome is a letter from the other side stating they have dropped it.



Hmm, feeds the cycle of evil. Could be what they're after with the speculative letter.


----------



## Sara_H (26 Dec 2015)

Agree with others that you should seek legal representation. 
Would just say though, I'm with Slater and Gordon (through my CTC cover) and they are managing a claim for me and I've found them to be frustratingly poor.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Agree with others that you should seek legal representation.
> Would just say though, I'm with Slater and Gordon (through my CTC cover) and they are managing a claim for me and I've found them to be frustratingly poor.


Yet I found S&G absolutely brilliant. But I suppose its down to which solicitor you get allocated.


----------



## DaveReading (26 Dec 2015)

Call me bolshie, and I wouldn't necessarily recommend following my advice, but my response in the OP's position would be a blunt "see you in court".


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Agree with others that you should seek legal representation.
> Would just say though, I'm with Slater and Gordon (through my CTC cover) and they are managing a claim for me and I've found them to be frustratingly poor.



It depends what you mean by 'poor'.

My claim took 4 years to be completed but it was an excellent result. If you just mean slow. That is the nature of claims.


----------



## Smurfy (26 Dec 2015)

mickle said:


> Counter sue.


Quite a good idea if he manages to get the police reports that show it was not his fault. At the moment they have started a legal process at no risk to themselves. A counter operation will put them in the firing line and force them to consider the risk to their own finances.


----------



## Schneil (26 Dec 2015)

Even though you have not committed a criminal offence (Police officer saying not your fault), then it doesn't stop a civil claim being brought against you. Beyond all reasonable doubt vs. balance of probabilities

In 2003, whilst driving a car I was involved in a similar collision with a pedestrian. A young lady decided to run across the road and didn't see me in the right filter lane. I was only going 10mph as I was coming up to a red traffic light, but she hit her head on the windscreen and fractured her skull. She was in hospital and had amnesia for 3 weeks prior to the accident. The police investigated the accident and I was not found at fault. However I had a pending claim on my insurance for the next 5 years should the lady decide to sue me. Luckily she didn't.

So to cut a long story short, I would speak to the CTCs solicitors. You don't want to get sued


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2015)

User said:


> Any firm called 'Quality Solicitors' clearly aren't. They'll be an ambulance chaser, no win no fee, claim management firm.
> 
> I'd second the suggestion you speak to Slater Gordon. A letter from them will see this off quickly.


They're a biggish network who do all sorts of solicitoring, some of the local firms here are part of the network


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2015)

Schneil said:


> I would get onto the CTCs solicitors. Even though you have not committed a criminal offence (Police officer saying not your fault), then it doesn't stop a civil claim being brought against you.


Indeed. The driver who knocked me off wasn't prosecuted but am still claiming against

The process is slow if injuries not recovered from. Otherwise no reason why it should take years

S&G are also essentially no win no fee ambulance chasers advertising on the TV


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2015)

mickle said:


> Counter sue.


This. It's the only way a no win no fee solicitor would take your side on. I'd call CTC for advice in the new year. Did you have hospital / medical treatment for your injuries that was documented?


----------



## Sara_H (26 Dec 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> It depends what you mean by 'poor'.
> 
> My claim took 4 years to be completed but it was an excellent result. If you just mean slow. That is the nature of claims.


It's a bit more than that. I'd recommend that anyone hiring them checkout their online reviews before hiring them. 
I feel a bit stuck with them fake way through a case, but I certainly wouldn't choose them again.


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2015)

Sara_H said:


> It's a bit more than that. I'd recommend that anyone hiring them checkout their online reviews before hiring them.
> I feel a bit stuck with them fake way through a case, but I certainly wouldn't choose them again.


I'm using Leigh Day, the process is also slow but that's down to the case and delay in seeing experts and getting their reports, rather than the communication from LD. The girl handling my case is always responsive to my emails

But they don't take cases retrospectively if you're not a British Cycling member at the time


----------



## Fisheh (26 Dec 2015)

Just in case you have not thought about it , are you in a trade union ? Most if not all trade unions offer free legal advice.


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2015)

Fisheh said:


> Just in case you have not thought about it , are you in a trade union ? Most if not all trade unions offer free legal advice.


A good point. Large private corporations also offer employee assistance plans which might be able to advise


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Dec 2015)

Cubist said:


> There will be an incident report and possibly a Pocket Note Book entry from the cops who attended. Go and ask for them. You may have to fill out a request form for the info and there may be an admin charge.


This is often the key

I have been subject to two frivolous claims and once you state replying and start submitting charges they are far less keen to pursue these opportunistic claims


We had one that went as far as a Court that was miles away

When we asked whether they would consider my travel costs,accommodation and my lost wages as a fair cheese to my costs they dropped he case


----------



## bozmandb9 (27 Dec 2015)

beezee said:


> About a year and a half ago I was involved in a bike collision on my way home from work. Basically I was driving through a busy four lane one way street in Central London in the Haymarket area. As I was cycling through one of the middle lanes a pedestrian ran out into the middle of the road to try and beat traffic despite the traffic lights being green and cars still slowly moving. As she did so, the traffic began to move quicker, so she stopped, turned, and moved back directly into my path - knocking me off.
> 
> I managed to get the bike out the way, but came off over the handle bars and collided with the pedestrian. I injured my shoulder and was pretty much saved from worse injuries by my back pack at the time - the pedestrian got a cut on the back of her head, I called an ambulance, and waited with her directing cars away from where we were until it came - we were in the middle of the road.
> 
> ...



I'd say:

1. Don't take advice from anybody who is not a qualified solicitor, retained and acting for you.
2. Contact a cycling organisation at the earliest possible opportunity, and ask for their help. I don't know if they'll be able to, since they probably won't be able to backdate cover, but it's worth asking the question. 

If none of the cycling organisations (CTC or BC), can help, probably go to a local solicitor for an initial chat (I think this will be free of charge), and possibly Citizens Advice Bureau. Also possibly look into/ take advice on a counter claim.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (27 Dec 2015)

beezee said:


> About a year and a half ago I was involved in a bike collision on my way home from work. Basically I was driving through a busy four lane one way street in Central London in the Haymarket area. As I was cycling through one of the middle lanes a pedestrian ran out into the middle of the road to try and beat traffic despite the traffic lights being green and cars still slowly moving. As she did so, the traffic began to move quicker, so she stopped, turned, and moved back directly into my path - knocking me off.
> 
> I managed to get the bike out the way, but came off over the handle bars and collided with the pedestrian. I injured my shoulder and was pretty much saved from worse injuries by my back pack at the time - the pedestrian got a cut on the back of her head, I called an ambulance, and waited with her directing cars away from where we were until it came - we were in the middle of the road.
> 
> ...


Do you have legal protection on your home insurance? This should cover personal liability.


----------



## mickle (27 Dec 2015)

bozmandb9 said:


> I'd say:
> 
> 1. Don't take advice from anybody who is not a qualified solicitor, retained and acting for you.



Including, presumably, you??


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Dec 2015)

I had a 12k personal injury claim against me for a car accident, very luckily I recalled a witness statement given to the Police by the car following him (he wouldn't have known this as he was upside down and unconscious) so directed my insurers to the Police to obtain the statement. Up to that point it was my word against his.

They dropped the case and paid out all my car damage.


----------



## bozmandb9 (27 Dec 2015)

mickle said:


> Including, presumably, you??



I did spot that as I wrote it, but I think advising somebody to get professional advice, is different to giving people advice which should come from a qualified professional.


----------



## bozmandb9 (27 Dec 2015)

User said:


> I expect you are right but can I trust you?



Possibly not, maybe you should take advice!?


----------



## User6179 (28 Dec 2015)

The original post sounds like an advert for buying bike insurance , the OP has posted the same post word for word on bikeradar , If it is genuine and he has had a letter from the Solicitors of the person knocked down and not from a court then I would just ignore it , last thing I would do is start a communication with them .


----------



## raleighnut (28 Dec 2015)

Eddy said:


> The original post sounds like an advert for buying bike insurance , the OP has posted the same post word for word on bikeradar , If it is genuine and he has had a letter from the Solicitors of the person knocked down and not from a court then I would just ignore it , last thing I would do is start a communication with them .


Yep, the OP hasn't been back since 11:27 on Saturday (an hour and a half since he posted) so it could be.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2015)

Posted on BR seven minutes earlier than here.


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2015)

I am/ was being sued. I got knocked off my bike last year but as I went down, my bike clipped another cyclist.

I called the ambulance, got him sorted, called wife. Driver drove off. Nobody else helped. I stayed with the guy until ambulance anemd wife arrived. 

The wife happens to work with me. Anyway some 6 months later a claim arrives at my door from an ambulance chaser. As I am BC insured their loss adjusters (not Leigh day) contacted me to find out what happened. I remembered everything in detail and had gps evidence of speed. I've heard nothing since in the last year. We're probably told to get lost. I couldn't claim of the MIB as they said the car could not be identified.. I was the easiest one to sue.

Reply with exactly what happened including her husbands apology buy also seek advice.

I was accused of not looking where I was going, travelling too fast and riding into the back of the other cyclist. The other chap remembered nothing and at no point had he ever shoulder checked. I was following him, checked it was clear and overtook, but just as I'd done this a car came up from behind and clipped my panniers, bike went left, I flew right. 

Whether accidents like one cat bumping into another etc then claiming off the other work the same for cyclists, I don't know, but the cheeky bastard claimed off me knowing I had insurance as his wife knows me well.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Dec 2015)

The retrospectoscope is a fine and valuable instrument
The problem with any accident is that you are going to be under the influence of a whole series of chemicals and autonomic reactions 

The body wants to either have a fight, or run away

The last thing it wants to do is think!

The London Cycling Campaign (amongst others) offers advice  as well as following up

I keep a small waterproof notebook in my tool kit along with a pencil

On each page is a prompt as to what I should do and space to write

This includes the names of witnesses and Police if in attendance 

I know it sounds negative, but it is worthwhile doing


----------



## DaveReading (28 Dec 2015)

Link appears to have got mangled.

http://lcc.org.uk/articles/what-to-do-in-case-of-a-collision


----------



## mjr (28 Dec 2015)

http://legal.wiggle.co.UK/ is another legal support option, delivered by Mitchell Baker IIRC, benefiting sustrans but you don't have to be one of their volunteers to use it.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2015)

That's seems to be a scheme for getting compensation for injuries sustained, no mention of representing cyclists being sued by a third party. That may be offered by the wiggle insurance scheme that is paid for https://cycleinsurance.wiggle.co.uk

Given the lack of response from the OP (even if it is Xmas), this would appear to be a spam thread


----------



## mjr (28 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> Given the lack of response from the OP (even if it is Xmas), this would appear to be a spam thread


OIC. Was there a link before the mod edit?


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2015)

Mod edit of what?


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2015)

1. Don't take legal advice from anyone not qualified to give it. Free legal advice is usually worth what you paid for if.

2. Take care of 1. by consulting a solicitor.

3. Get some insurance before riding again. 

It's up to you now...


----------



## mjr (28 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> Mod edit of what?


The opening post.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2015)

Dunno, wasn't awake at 4am this morning


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2015)

mjray said:


> The opening post.


Final paragraph removed along with names and other minor changes.

Similar responses elsewhere to this post.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> I couldn't claim of the MIB as they said the car could not be identified.. I was the easiest one to sue.



The Bureau exists for exactly that purpose, for covering the losses of people who are the victim of uninsured or untraced drivers. They usually fib at first contact knowing that 9 out of 10 claimants will simply walk away, but once you cut through all the layers of bullpois that is why they fundamentally exist...

https://www.mib.org.uk/making-a-cla...-untraced-driver/untraced-drivers-agreements/


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Dec 2015)

If you write back and say that you have no third party indemnity insurance whatsoever and that you will dispute the claim and that you have no means with which to satisfy any judgment, I would expect any no-win-no-fee ambulance chasers to drop the case like a hot potato.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2015)

And write to their solicitor, not to them, so they get the privilege of paying forty quid simply to receive your letter. I did quite a lot of that when I divorced the ex!


----------



## winjim (29 Dec 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, the OP hasn't been back since 11:27 on Saturday (an hour and a half since he posted) so it could be.


@beezee come, @beezee go.


----------



## Banjo (29 Dec 2015)

Wether @beezee is a spammer or not he/she/it at least started off an interesting thread. you can get third party liability for £15 a year or use BC/CTC .I am surprised how many cyclists don't bother.


----------



## cd365 (29 Dec 2015)

Most cyclists don't get insurance because in most instances they can just cycle off or give false details since there is no real way to trace them


----------



## vickster (29 Dec 2015)

I expect it's more that most cyclists don't think they'll need it or indeed are even aware such a thing exists


----------



## goo_mason (29 Dec 2015)

Banjo said:


> Wether @beezee is a spammer or not he/she/it at least started off an interesting thread. you can get third party liability for £15 a year or use BC/CTC .I am surprised how many cyclists don't bother.



Or indeed you'll likely have that kind of cover for free under your home insurance policy. Always worth checking that you're not already covered before you pay out for something you already have!


----------



## glenn forger (29 Dec 2015)

cd365 said:


> Most cyclists don't get insurance because in most instances they can just cycle off or give false details since there is no real way to trace them



When has that ever happened? And when were you elected spokesman for most cyclists?


----------



## Profpointy (29 Dec 2015)

Banjo said:


> Wether @beezee is a spammer or not he/she/it at least started off an interesting thread. you can get third party liability for £15 a year or use BC/CTC .I am surprised how many cyclists don't bother.



So, do you also have pedestrian insurance, or just minding your own business but get sued anyway insurance


----------



## midlife (29 Dec 2015)

Has the OP replied yet?

Shaun


----------



## Profpointy (29 Dec 2015)

midlife said:


> Has the OP replied yet?
> 
> Shaun



ah, just maybe we've all been had perhaps?


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2015)

Profpointy said:


> ah, just maybe we've all been had perhaps?


It was all in the name, removed by a moderator. Person with the same name works for them.
Found that out tonight.


----------



## phil-b (29 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> It was all in the name, removed by a moderator. Person with the same name works for them.
> Found that out tonight.



works for who?


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2015)

phil-b said:


> works for who?


Company named by the OP, later removed.


----------



## glenn forger (30 Dec 2015)

Dishonest, unethical, and possibly illegal.


----------



## Stinboy (30 Dec 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Dishonest, unethical, and possibly illegal.



What is?


----------



## snorri (30 Dec 2015)

goo_mason said:


> Or............................... have!


Welcome back!


----------



## guitarpete247 (30 Dec 2015)

Seems only the one posting. The OP. Nothing else at all. Does look like either a troll or they have the info from here they wanted and not been back. 
Joined Saturday, last activity Saturday.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2015)

guitarpete247 said:


> Seems only the one posting. The OP. Nothing else at all. Does look like either a troll or they have the info from here they wanted and not been back.
> Joined Saturday, last activity Saturday.


Seven other forums have had the same post made on Saturday, with no further activity showing from the OP.


----------



## cd365 (30 Dec 2015)

glenn forger said:


> When has that ever happened? And when were you elected spokesman for most cyclists?


Get down off your horse. Where did I even hint that I was a spokesman for any cyclist apart from myself? How many cyclists actually have insurance? I'm not including the people who are covered by their home insurance because I bet most will not even realise that they could have third party cover.
So you are saying that no cyclist has ever caused a collission and just cycled off or gave false details? I am very aware of this happening.


----------



## mjr (30 Dec 2015)

63% of respondents to a CC poll on here had specific cycling insurance. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/insurance.99660/

I suspect most of the remainder are like me and buy it with their household insurance.


----------



## winjim (30 Dec 2015)

mjray said:


> 63% of respondents to a CC poll on here had specific cycling insurance. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/insurance.99660/
> 
> I suspect most of the remainder are like me and buy it with their household insurance.


I suspect a CC poll to be subject to horrendous selection bias.


----------



## mjr (30 Dec 2015)

winjim said:


> I suspect a CC poll to be subject to horrendous selection bias.


Oh sure. Feel free to post better if you can find it, but I'm not sure it exists.


----------



## winjim (30 Dec 2015)

mjray said:


> Oh sure. Feel free to post better if you can find it, but I'm not sure it exists.


It might not. I'm just pointing out that the poll does not refute the assertion that most cyclists don't (knowingly) have insurance.


----------



## mjr (30 Dec 2015)

winjim said:


> It might not. I'm just pointing out that the poll does not refute the assertion that most cyclists don't (knowingly) have insurance.


The onus is on the claimer to support what seems like a wild claim. The best evidence available (although weak) makes me think it's probably false, as does my personal experience: surely anyone who rides a bike has been accused with the road tax/insurance/training canard often enough to have looked into whether they're insured?


----------



## Andy_R (30 Dec 2015)

errrmm...back on topic - if the driver got close enough for the cyclist to hit her car, then she was too close. https://www.gov.uk/guidance/the-highway-code/using-the-road-159-to-203 Unfortunately it's a "should" ie an advisory, not a "you must" mandatory statement. The law needs to be cleared up.


----------



## Crandoggler (30 Dec 2015)

I don't have insurance that I know of. Nobody I ride with has ever mentioned it. I'll agree with cd365 and tip my hat towards most people not having a clue that it's even a viable option.


----------



## ozboz (30 Dec 2015)

Hiya , I've been following this with great interest , having a very near collision with a , may I say jaywalker , ( mentioned in an earlier thread by myself ) and over the last three years of cycling around the London area been on the end of many near misses by motor vehicles , for what it costs does make sense , I'll look into it , would it be proper for recommendations toward specific insurance companies to posted on the Forum ? if so eyes wide open


----------



## winjim (30 Dec 2015)

mjray said:


> The onus is on the claimer to support what seems like a wild claim. The best evidence available (although weak) makes me think it's probably false, as does my personal experience: surely anyone who rides a bike has been accused with the road tax/insurance/training canard often enough to have looked into whether they're insured?


Nobody's ever mentioned it to me.


----------



## Andy_R (30 Dec 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> I don't have insurance that I know of. Nobody I ride with has ever mentioned it. I'll agree with cd365 and tip my hat towards most people not having a clue that it's even a viable option.


ermmm...I think you'll find that one hell of a lot of us have at least third party insurance. I'd rather my insurance company got the knock instead of me when I plow into some twunts maserati and the ignorant magistrate says it's my fault cos he doesn't understand the rules of the road and assumes that because I was doing more than 20 miles per hour I was out of control


----------



## Scoosh (30 Dec 2015)

MOD NOTE:
OK, we've reached a stage where it's getting personal and most matters dealing with personal third party insurance have been covered, so probably best to Close the thread now - before the Season of Goodwill passes.

Please enjoy other threads on CycleChat - your favourite cycling forum !


----------

